# Model Ship



## densships (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello All,
I build ship models from scratch, the first tool I use is the scroll saw to cut out the frames for the hull. Here is a few photos of some of my ship models.
Thanks,
Den


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forums, Den. I tried my hand at ship modeling once but never attained your level. Beautiful ship! Where do you get the plans?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the Router Forums Den. Amazing work you are doing. Great photos.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Simply amazing. That is cool and some fine fine work!

Corey


----------



## duckarrowtypes (Aug 28, 2007)

Very attractive. Did you gild with gold leaf or did you paint those features?


----------



## densships (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello All,
Thanks for the warm welcome, and for all the kind words. All the gild work on the British Ship (300 hours) worth is Testors gold model paint. On my current model I am going to use 23Kt Genuine German gold leaf, http://www.densmodelships.zoomshare.com/12.html 

Thanks,
Den


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Den I visited your site. I have to say you are wood working artist for sure. You do some fine wood working on your ships if I had 1/8 of your patients all I got to say is wow.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Den,

You sure do good work!

You're going to use real gold... at this very moment, the gold spot is only $946 per ounce! That's going to be an expensive ship!  

I'm curious... do you use a router & template / patterns to prepare some of your ship parts?

Thanks for sharing... Fantastic work!!


----------



## densships (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words Sir,
The 2 ship models above were built from scratch, no patterns or plans I sort-of
play it by ear, piece by piece. I do get ideas from books and other ship models on the web, that helps out alot. 
I thank you all for the comments,
Den


----------



## duckarrowtypes (Aug 28, 2007)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Den,
> You're going to use real gold... at this very moment, the gold spot is only $946 per ounce! That's going to be an expensive ship!


I gild leather using gold leaf. A book of 25 leaves is about $70 but it goes a long way. Good thing!


----------



## slatron (Jan 6, 2008)

You must have the patience of a saint. Beautiful work Dens.


----------



## lukehound (Oct 2, 2010)

*New here*

Hello
My name is Dan and I live in Western New York. I started building model ships a year ago. Just finished an AL- King of the Mississippi. My next build will be the CSS Alabama by Mamoli. I do hope to have a great amount of enjoyment on this forum. If I can do anything for anyone please just ask. I am a tool maker by trade and in my late 50's. 
Dan


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

G'Day Dan....Welcome to the forum, theres a lot to be enjoyed, and we would love to see some of your work......Regards.......AL


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums young Dan.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Fantastic work Den, you must have the patience of Job. (the fellow in the Bible)


----------



## lukehound (Oct 2, 2010)

*Some pictures*

Here a few pictures of my first build. AL's - King of the Mississippi. I hope they uploaded. I did bash the kit a bit more to my liking. It took me a year to finish. Being my first kit I was frustrated many times, but it still was a great deal of enjoyment to build.

Thanks for the warm welcome,
Dan


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I would welcome you, but I noted you have been a member since 2008, so welcome back. I enjoy your work you are quite talented. Where did you get the details on the rigging? As a kid,too many years ago to count, I built started a model of the Cutty Sark the rigging was very detailed and very time consuming. Yours looks quite detailed and very well done. Thank you for the post.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Dan and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe. Is ship building your main intrest. Your model is well done.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

What detailed work simply amazing.


Well done!


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

lukehound said:


> Here a few pictures of my first build. AL's - King of the Mississippi. I hope they uploaded. I did bash the kit a bit more to my liking. It took me a year to finish. Being my first kit I was frustrated many times, but it still was a great deal of enjoyment to build.
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome,
> Dan


I have that same model sitting on a shelf in my office, it was my second or third build, I'm working on the Fair American now but I haven't had a chance to do much in the last year or so seems other projects take priority. I'm to the point where the model is mostly done except for the rigging.

Just like you I'm also a tool maker; I retired from the trade in the late 80's and switched careers now I'm working in the computer networking field for a large west coast bank I hope to retire from this one in four years. Then I'll have more time to do wood working, and ship building. :dance3:

Danny


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

It is this kind of work that just blows me away. Ya'll have an excellent eye for detail and a talent that simply boggles one's mind.

Thanks for the great posts of your workmanship. If I can ever get retired, I would love to try my hand at one of these.


----------



## MortUK (Sep 14, 2010)

Amazing models.
Is the Union Jack upside down?


----------



## lukehound (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome.
lukehound (Dan)


----------



## sergiozal (Feb 7, 2011)

speachless...


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

That is awesome detail.... I tip my hat to You sir


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

*wow - amazing*

*opg3*


----------



## zarpman (Oct 30, 2011)

Den, Nice work on the ships.I always wanted to build a ship in a bottle but never got started. Two years ago my grandson wanted a model of the Orca the one on the movie Jaws. I looked for one in the hobby stores however they were to much money to buy. I took it on my own to build it in my shop for Xmas to surprise him. I started with a picture of the ship and started to build it. To my surprise it really started to take shape and on Xmas eve I finished it two years ago. Mygrandson was surprised and loved it but proceeded to tell me all the wrong things I had done on the specifications. Your work is excellent and I know the work that goes into the ships. Godd Luck zarpman Melbourne,Fl.


----------

